# Can we prevent the judgment of God?



## Wayne (Mar 15, 2010)

More from the Sibbes sermon, "The Church's Visitation". On the other thread, where he focused on why judgments come against the Church, someone asked if Sibbes offered any cure or remedy? Here is that portion of his sermon [the headers in all caps are my addition]:



> Question: What course shall we take to prevent the judgment of God, and keep it from us?
> 
> Ans. Of the means to prevent and escape God's judgments.
> 
> ...




[extract from "The Church's Visitation", by Richard Sibbes, in his Works, I.381-382.]


----------

